# tapadera



## sareinet

Hola a todos,

como puedo decir en portugués la palabra "tapadera", en el sentido de un lugar donde se realizan actividades encubiertas, por ejemplo durante la guerra etc.

La frase en español es asi: este lugar era la tapadera del espionaje internacional durante la II Guerra Mundial 

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Vanda

A primeira coisa que me veio à mente foi: esconderijo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Es que es más que un escondrijo, Vandita.  Una tapadera es una mampara, una forma de esconder una actividad ilícita. ¿No se podría traducir por 'fachada' en portugués? Sé que existe la expresión 'organização de fachada', así que 'fachada' podría funcionar.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, talvez um anteparo, para corresponder ao termo espanhol?
anteparo - 
1. Qualquer objeto (tb. biombo, tabique etc.) que se põe diante de alguém ou de algo para ocultá-lo ou protegê-lo
2. Fig. Proteção, amparo, defesa:

Aqui, por exemplo, tem uma ilustração do termo:
'





> A FNS deveria servir de anteparo às atividades do Exército'. A Força Nacional de Segurança surgiu da constatação de que não caberia  ao Exército imiscuir-se em questões de segurança pública, sob pena de  ver sua imagem abalada ao lidar com tema tão espinhoso. Ela deveria  funcionar como uma espécie de Guarda Nacional, ao estilo  norte-americano, e servir de anteparo às atividades do exército


----------



## swift

No estoy convencido.   No se trata de proteger sino de *encubrir*.

Tal vez, si no existe un término exacto en portugués, se pueda optar por una modulación y entonces podríamos considerar el cambio por una construcción verbal: este lugar _*era la tapadera del* espionaje internacional durante la II Guerra Mundial > *utilizava-se para *encapotar *encobrir *as operações de espionagem internacional_

¿Puede ser?


----------



## Vanda

Não, encapotar, não; encobrir, sim. 

Temos uma expressão também: cortina de fumaça - ''Qualquer medida para ocultar, iludir ou despistar.''

​


----------



## swift

Saqué 8/10, ¡viva! 

¿Y 'acobertar' o 'disfraçar' también servirían?


----------



## Carfer

Nós costumamos chamar '_cobertura_' às actividades ou identidades legais que encobrem actividades clandestinas ou ocultas, dando-lhes a aparência de actividade lícita ou normal para escapar à vigilância e à repressão policial. Por exemplo, o _'Passport control officer' _das embaixadas britânicas era habitualmente, nas primeiras décadas do século XX, uma _cobertura_ para o responsável pelo SIS (MI6, o serviço de informações exteriores). A Simex e a Simexco, empresas comerciais francesa e belga, respectivamente, foram _coberturas _da Rote Kapelle (Orquestra Vermelha) a rede de resistência anti-nazi e de informações do GRU soviético (informações militares) que funcionou na Europa ocidental nos primeiros anos da segunda guerra mundial. Para mim, o equivalente de _'tapadera' _é '_cobertura_'.

P.S. Note, no entanto, que _'cobertura_' funciona mal na frase que propôs. As coberturas são nomes, actividades, organizações, empresas, etc, mas não lugares. Aliás, também '_tapadera_' não me soa muito bem nesse contexto. Não me soa bem dizer, por exemplo, que o Estoril era uma '_cobertura_' das espionagens alemã ou aliada durante a guerra. O lugar em si não encobre nada, ou, se encobre, é um esconderijo, o que não condiz com a noção de cobertura. As actividades encobertas fazem-se à luz do dia, só que não são o que parecem ser e às vezes até tratam com o inimigo de quem se querem proteger. As empresas que citei acima, negociavam directamente com os alemães e tinham relações constantes com a Abwehr (a contra-espionagem militar alemã). A actividade comercial era simultâneamente uma cobertura e uma forma de obter informações (o que o inimigo compra diz muito sobre as suas necessidades e sobre a sua ordem de batalha).


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pode: acobertar, disfarçar. Ah! Lembrei-me!!!  ''de fachada''.


----------



## swift

Vanda, querida:


Vanda said:


> Sim, pode: acobertar, disfarçar. Ah! Lembrei-me!!!  ''de fachada''.


Mira lo que puse antes: 


swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Es que es más que un escondrijo, Vandita.  Una tapadera es una mampara, una forma de esconder una actividad ilícita. ¿No se podría traducir por 'fachada' en portugués? Sé que existe la expresión 'organização de fachada', así que 'fachada' podría funcionar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tapadera = covil (?)


----------



## swift

¡No, no, no, Who! Eso sería una madriguera, un nido de ratas. La tapadera es, como he intentado torpemente explicar, una organización o una actividad que sirve para disfrazar operaciones de espionaje, como en el ejemplo de partida, o también actividades ilícitas.


----------



## Carfer

'_Fachada_' também serve, mas acho que '_cobertura_' é o termo mais comum (talvez até por influência do inglês '_cover'. _Muitas das obras onde o termo aparece são traduções do inglês)


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> P.S. Note, no entanto, que _'cobertura_' funciona mal na frase que propôs. As coberturas são nomes, actividades, organizações, empresas, etc, mas não lugares. Aliás, também '_tapadera_' não me soa muito bem nesse contexto. Não me soa bem dizer, por exemplo, que o Estoril era uma '_cobertura_' das espionagens alemã ou aliada durante a guerra. O lugar em si não encobre nada, ou, se encobre, é um esconderijo, o que não condiz com a noção de cobertura. As actividades encobertas fazem-se à luz do dia, só que não são o que parecem ser e às vezes até tratam com o inimigo de quem se querem proteger. As empresas que citei acima, negociavam directamente com os alemães e tinham relações constantes com a Abwehr (a contra-espionagem militar alemã). A actividade comercial era simultâneamente uma cobertura e uma forma de obter informações (o que o inimigo compra diz muito sobre as suas necessidades e sobre a sua ordem de batalha).



Sem ler a frase, tinha-me ocorrido '_disfarce_', que me parece ser afinal de contas sinónimo de '_cobertura_'. Depois de tê-la lido, continuo a pensar que a tradução é '_cobertura_' mesmo, Carfer. Tens razão quando dizes que um lugar difícilmente pode ser uma '_tapadera_', mas para mim neste caso pode. No entanto, o autor da frase devia era tê-la estruturado de outra forma, já que pode induzir em erro aos estrangeiros (até pode soar estranho aos nativos). O que o autor quis dizer é simplesmente que nesse lugar se levavam a cabo actividades de cobertura da espionagem. Em outras palavras, o lugar não é '_tapadera_' de nada, mas é ali que se efectuam tais actividades.

P.S. '_En ese lugar se realizaban actividades de cobertura del espionaje durante la II Guerra Mundial'. _Eu teria escrito assim.


----------



## pelus

Acaso seja um* bunker*?


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## sareinet

swift said:


> No estoy convencido.   No se trata de proteger sino de *encubrir*.
> 
> Tal vez, si no existe un término exacto en portugués, se pueda optar por una modulación y entonces podríamos considerar el cambio por una construcción verbal: este lugar _*era la tapadera del* espionaje internacional durante la II Guerra Mundial > *utilizava-se para *encapotar *encobrir *as operações de espionagem internacional_
> 
> ¿Puede ser?




Perdón por contestar tan tarde y muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Me quedo con la opción de swift, me parece una buena forma de traducirlo. De todos modos, creo que la propuesta de Carfer (cobertura) también puede ser válida en este contexto, ya que se con "este lugar" se refiere a una empresa que existia en aquella época. Por tanto, es perfectamente válido.

Gracias de nuevo a todos!


----------

